# Ever heard of a "dry house?"



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a thing for historic houses, and while perusing a site full of historic houses in MD (my home in the US), I came across info about an old farm which had, as one of the existing outbuildings, a "dry house." From the pictures and documentation, it appears to be a small building made up entirely of drawers for drying fruit. I've not previously heard of such a thing, but I figured I'd ask here . . . maybe someone would know more about this.

Here's a link to the page. I can't manage to copy just the picture, or link directly to that picture, so you'll have to scroll down to the end of the document to see the picture. It's the third picture from the bottom. 

http://www.mdihp.net/dsp_text.cfm?search=text&id=11183&viewer=true&requestTimeout=6000&page=1

Thanks to anyone who has info to share.I'm having trouble seeing how this would even work (airflow?).


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

All I have ever heard of them was they were really big dehydrators, but that's the first picture of one still standing that I've seen. It looks like the airflow comes in from the base, but it's hard to make out on that picture.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

It looks as though it is still standing and a structure of interest by the State of Maryland.
http://mht.maryland.gov/survey.html#
If you look at the middle box on this page titled Surveying Marylands Historic Properties, at the bottom is an email link and phone for a Thomas Rinehart.
Maybe a relitive of the original owner now employed by the trust?
I guess the business part of the building is in the back where the chimney is. They may have more photographs and blueprints for the structure. Might be worth a try.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Interesting. Kinda looks like an itty bitty tobacco barn.

moldy


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the input - and thanks Cliff, for posting those pics!


----------

